# Soapies Supplies



## dixiedragon (Jul 15, 2015)

Anybody order from them? Any recommendations? I want to get their 2 sizes of bath bomb press, and maybe their Brandied Pear FO, it got a good review on the fragrance board.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 15, 2015)

Strange, dixie, I just posted a few days ago asking about them, see http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=527510

No one replied, I don't think they are widely known, despite the uniformly good reviews, though few, reviews on their products.  I did email them regarding their bonsai, and she answered promptly, so they are still around and good in that respect.  Also, they have a good sampler thingy, I am waiting until the bonsai comes in and then will check them out.


----------



## lillybella (Jul 15, 2015)

Soapies in AZ?
I thought they closed????


----------



## not_ally (Jul 15, 2015)

I think they are AZ based, but they are definitely open.  The owner told me to check back at the end of the month re the bonsai, and the site still works w/r/t orders ..


----------



## lillybella (Jul 15, 2015)

I just looked. They are open!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 15, 2015)

I saw this company a few months ago looking for a specific fragrance (cant remember which now) but I had never heard of them or seen them referred to so I refrained from purchasing from them.

Good to know it seems a few people are interested in them/ think they're reliable. I still cant get on the soap scent review board. I tried with my @latherandsudssoap email but I never got a reply. I thought as long as it is a paid email you could join.  I don't have one from my internet provider and I don't have cable/ satellite...


----------



## not_ally (Jul 15, 2015)

That *is* frustrating, K, I would think that would work.  Maybe she (Lilli, the owner) thought it was not a paid email?  If it doesn't work again, I would PM her and ask.  I can do it if you want ....


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 15, 2015)

yes, I have ordered many times from Soapie Supplies. They are very reliable and have good products. A few years ago Kelly scaled back her business to mostly running classes or was going to but it looks like she is going strong again. She carries a very nice Wisteria FO that I used to buy through Simple Soothings Fast Buys. Just checking her site and I see she has not brought back all products. The products that show out of stock, for the most part, are what she sold out a couple yrs ago


----------



## KristaY (Jul 15, 2015)

This is so funny because I just found out about Soapies! They're in Scottsdale so about 4 hours south from me. I was asking Dorymae if she has shopped with them yet. I'm glad to know some of you have used them and are happy with the products and service. My next trip south I'm going to have to check it out. I'm interested in a couple of things they carry and if I can save on shipping, yay for me, lol.


----------

